# Need some cheap pants



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My Columbias were only $99. They are pretty decent, 10,000mm waterproof rating. Mine are dark brown, not sure if they make olive. I also used to ride a pair of FreeWorld pants that I got for $75 at Zumiez. They were really nice but lost waterproofness after about 1 1/2 seasons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

if you have the time to spare, keep a regular eye on whiskeymilitia. they have nice pants up there frequently.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

View attachment 217



These were on Whiskey today for $110.99


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

View attachment 218


These are on SAC today for $40. 10K waterproof and fully taped seams.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> View attachment 218
> 
> 
> These are on SAC today for $40. 10K waterproof and fully taped seams.


those were solid pants OP. you should keep an eye out on whiskeymilitia and steepandcheap. install the updates and those should keep you on top of things


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

i got those oakleys (at an outlet for 80 damn wish i knew SAC then) kept me warm and dry and the vents woked perfect.

careful tho, they are HUGE in the legs. too baggy for my taste really. and i wear semi baggy clothes always have. i mean HUGE.


----------

